

Police: Thieves Robbed Homes Based On Facebook Posts - Hoff
http://www.wmur.com/r/24943582/detail.html

======
KoZeN
Is this really news?

So what your trying to tell me is that thieves are opportunistic and
dishonest? Imagine that.

~~~
rick888
It also serves as a warning to other people that might give away information
on FB that will lead thieves right to their house.

~~~
KoZeN
So you're telling me that people who have their adress details on facebook
need to be reminded that they shouldn't publicly announce when said location
is going to be empty?

Should we also warn these people not to run with sharp objects?

